# Can a colposcopy delay your period?



## caroline2806

I had one done yesterday and was due my period yesterday/today but still no sign.

They performed a preg test but i'd only been to the toilet 20 mins before so only managed a tiny amount, however i don't think i'm pregnant as had no real symptoms.

Can this delay it at all? just want it to come so i can start trying again next month!


----------



## rubyloo

i had one of these about 2 1/2 weeks ago and my cycle is up the shoot. it wouldn't surprise me if it does cause a delay.


----------



## susanneb1984

I've had colposcopys every 3 months for 6 years and it's never delayed me hun but everyone is different


----------



## stargirl69

I wouldn't have thought so. If you had had it around ovulation and you were worried or stressed about it this may have delayed ovulation and subsequently your af. However once you have ovulated nothing will stop your period from coming unless you are pregnant! Do you know if you ovulated late or not?


----------



## mizzk

It might delay it because it might be a stress to your body.. Mine didnt stress me but everybody is diff! x


----------



## caroline2806

Yes def ovulated well according to the clear blue smiley face!

Have had cramps but not pregnant did a test at the hospital and surely it would have been positive if i was as i am 15 dpo.

Im still quite sore from the biopsy that they did and didnt know if this would delay things, just want it out of the way now!

Never actually thought i would be wanting the witch to come!!


----------



## stargirl69

How long is your luteal phase usually?


----------



## caroline2806

15 days.


----------



## stargirl69

I would do another pregnancy test then in a few days. It's a confusing one! I just don't see any way the colposcopy could delay af. Only delayed ovulation can cause delayed af (or pregnancy obviously!) .


----------



## kaykaysmom

I was really nervous (stressing) about mine in july and i wasnt late at all in august ..take a test in the morning..


----------



## Katarzyna10

Hi there,

This post is quite interesting to me because a month ago I had a Colposcopy and biopsy done which was 2 days after the end of my period (period was from the 27th of June til the 2nd of July and my Colposcopy was done 2 days after on the 4th of July) and when I went to see my doctor two weeks later about my results which were confirmed CIN III (pre-cancerous cells) he went to book me in for the LEEP procedure and initially had the 30th of August free but then changed his mind because he remembered I would have my period then and I asked him if this Colposcopy and biopsy would have delayed my period because I've had an xray done a few months earlier (dye solution pushed through my uterus to check for blockages in my tubes) where they had to attach a cutteridge (i think thats how its spelt) to my cervix to inject the dye and that month my period was delayed by 5 days. He told me that the colposcopy wouldn't delay my period at all very confidently so I figured the xray delay was a one off. now it is a month later (4th of August) and my period is no where to be seen! It is officially late by at least 6days... And no I am not pregnant because my hubby and I stopped TTC til I sorted my abnormal pap smear results out. So.. it would be very interesting to find out what the real issue is with those of us that have had their period delayed? I've been in extremely stressful situations and my period has never been delayed. It has to do with the physical aspect of the procedures.. maybe that level of interference physically for me has made my body delay my period?


----------

